# Webcam Broadcasting through my website - or not?



## GalaxyBP

(I hope this is in the correct section)

Hi guys.
I'm having a problem wich is making me go blond!
(Maybe I am the male equivalent?)
I want to run a live webcam broadcast from my wifes Tattoo and Piercing Studio, Using a Creative Webcam, WebcamXP and my broadband router.
Nae bother I hear you say, well, here lies the problem.

My set up is:
Main PC - hard wired through a Voyager 2100 router, webcam plugged into it.
I can access the webcam internally (on my other 2 PC's in my network) but no-one from the outside world can see the server, webcamxp sort of generates it's own webpage and gives me the web url for it which is what I send to peeps.

It's doing my head right in.
I gather I have to open the router so folks outside can see through a port, but I'm not really all that clued up. I could seriously use some help.:upset: 
I went to a website that step by step took me through port forwarding but it made no difference.
Well, actually it sort of did, now I get this error:
webcamXP :: unauthorized access
you are not authorized to access this server.
powered by webcamXP

Help, before my PC has a wee accident with my size 8 boot! :4-dontkno 

Any other info you need, or if someone wants to help me remotely, I'd be much obliged.
Thanks in advance.

Busterray:


----------



## DJ-Zep

Hey there, GalaxyBP. Welcome to TSF!

Try logging into your router. You can do this by entering this url into your browser: 192.168.0.1 (if that doesn't work, try 192.168.1.1). Look for a link labeled WAN or DMZ anywhere. Please let me know if you have gotten this far with an additional reply.


----------



## GalaxyBP

Hi DJ-Zep, thanks for the reply.
I have opened up the Voyager connection manager and have screen captured the pages / options I could see with reference to WAN.
I've uploaded them to a webpage here: 
w*w.galaxy-piercing.co.uk/wan.htm

Is this what you meant?
This is a bit beyond my Ken as they say.
Am going to try Active Cam instead of WebcamXP but dont hold much faith. lol

Thanks
BB


----------



## DJ-Zep

You have a static local IP address right?

If you don't know:
Did you change a setting in your Local Area Connection settings to 192.168.1.x)?

Also, may I please have a link to the live feed (or where it should be :grin?


----------



## GalaxyBP

These are the 2 links that webcamXP creates, not at the same time.
The Top one allows me to see the webcam, the other takes me to my Voyager configuration page.

I'm sure it's a static IP I have.
I'll leave the webcam broadcasting for a while on the bottom link

Thanksray:


----------



## DJ-Zep

I've never seen that before - where users can access your control panel...strange.

You mentioned an alternative. Have you tried that? I just don't trust webcamXP since they are making your control panel public.


----------



## GalaxyBP

Would someone in admin please remove the 2 links I put in, I didnt realise everyone could see my control panel! yikes! 


I will fiddle about with the other webcam prog later in the week as it's all doing my head in!

Thanks tho


----------



## DJ-Zep

Haha just come back if you need help. I'll get your link removed immediately. Good luck.


----------

